# Natural Kind-Of-Mule Slingshot "Donkey"



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello Slingshot Forum friends!!!!

I was asked to carve a slingshot for a friend, in "Mule" fashion. This came out!! More sturdier than its counterpart, with a narrower fork gap and a long handle, for big hands. Hence, I've named it the "Donkey"!! This one is going to my friend and famous slingshot aficionado, Darrin Glenn Cook!!

Hand carved from an unknown natural fork, it was finished with linseed oil, shellac and beeswax. I'm going to try it this weekend with my customary TBG 2cm X 1.5cm X 26cm bands, with a very supple SuperSure"roo" pouch!!

Hope you folks like it!!!

Thanks for watching ...Q


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Amazing as always ! :bowdown:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

treefork said:


> Amazing as always ! :bowdown:


THANK YOU so much, my friend!!!!!

I'm glad you've liked it!!!!

Best regards ...Q


----------



## DestroyerOfEVIL (May 11, 2015)

That grain is really something! You did an excellent job on this one.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

DestroyerOfEVIL said:


> That grain is really something! You did an excellent job on this one.


Thank you so much, my friend!!!!

You're most kind!!! :wave:

Best regards ...Q


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Very very nice!! Congratulations!!! Ciao!!


----------



## derandy (Dec 28, 2014)

Oh i love it. It seems that two fantastic frames melt toghether. The Mule and a little bit of the Jester (from Metro )
Outstanding carving job and finish.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Nice natural, practical slingshot.....love the finish you were able to put on it.

GP


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow right on the money, Q-Man :bowdown:


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi Quercusuber,

This one is somehow different but again looks like your work. perfect!

I also like the relation of its width to its length, so good looking!

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

This one the pith lines up very nicely in all three ends. It is very beautiful  Way to go  DGC will treat her nicely  He makes great videos


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

slingshotnew said:


> Very very nice!! Congratulations!!! Ciao!!


Thank you so much for your comment, my friend!!!

Best regards ...Q



derandy said:


> Oh i love it. It seems that two fantastic frames melt toghether. The Mule and a little bit of the Jester (from Metro )
> Outstanding carving job and finish.


Many thanks for the feedback, Derandy!!

I can't quite recall the "Jester" now, but it is possible that a bit of that design is imprinted on my mind.

After all, 90% of my free time is spent watching slingshots!!!! LOL!!!

Cheers ...Q



Grandpa Pete said:


> Nice natural, practical slingshot.....love the finish you were able to put on it.
> 
> GP


Many thanks, my friend!!

Cheers ...Q



Dayhiker said:


> Wow right on the money, Q-Man :bowdown:


Hello Master DH!!!

So glad to see you here!!! And MANY THANKS for your always valuable feedback!!

Hope everything's fine!!

Cheers ...Q



jazz said:


> Hi Quercusuber,
> 
> This one is somehow different but again looks like your work. perfect!
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, Jazz!!!

I'm glad you've liked it!!!

Best regards ...Q



Can-Opener said:


> This one the pith lines up very nicely in all three ends. It is very beautiful  Way to go  DGC will treat her nicely  He makes great videos


Many thanks for your comment, my friend!!!!

Always nice to hear a positive feedback from a master craftsman!!

I'm hoping to see another video extravaganza from Mr. Cook!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Oh my! I love the narrow grip on this one!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Metropolicity said:


> Oh my! I love the narrow grip on this one!


My friend Eric!!!

Hope everything's fine!! 

THANK YOU so much for your nice feedback!!

I'm glad you've liked it!!!

Best regards ...Q


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

As usual excellent job my friend, all the best to you! :wave:


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Full sized PFS and that wood gives off a sheen too... nice fat handle for comfort fit.. I'd say this is one proud member of your collection. Sturdy too since it's a natty. Sweet!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Stilish and well made as usual. Bravo!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

rockslinger said:


> As usual excellent job my friend, all the best to you! :wave:


Hello my friend!!!

THANK YOU so much for your feedback!!!

Best regards ...Q



Chuck Daehler said:


> Full sized PFS and that wood gives off a sheen too... nice fat handle for comfort fit.. I'd say this is one proud member of your collection. Sturdy too since it's a natty. Sweet!


Many thanks for comment, Chuck!!

Cheers ...Q



Bob Fionda said:


> Stilish and well made as usual. Bravo!


Thank you so much for watching, Bob!!!

I'm glad you've like it!!

Best regards ...Q


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:king: Well done !! nice ass, sure your friend will enjoy a lot.

Abrazote Don " Q "


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

alfshooter said:


> :king: Well done !! nice ***, sure your friend will enjoy a lot.
> 
> Abrazote Don " Q "


Muchas gracias, maestro Alf!! :wave:

Un abrazo hasta Madrid

Q


----------



## Rrqwe (Nov 17, 2013)

Good job, that wood is very nice.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Rrqwe said:


> Good job, that wood is very nice.


Thank you so much for your feedback, Rrqwe!!

Cheers ...Q


----------

